# Bridgestone Super LIght flea market score!



## ericbaker (Jul 19, 2011)

I was on my way out of the flea market early Sunday morning when I saw a new vendor truck pull in with a pair of handlebars sticking out of the pile, so I followed it of course, not expecting much but was so pleasantly surprised to see this getting uncovered as he unpacked. He had a no-brainer price tag on it and once again I was on my way out, only this time with a fancy new ride. In fact i did ride it out.

There really isn't much that I can find about the earlier bridgestones, just the RB/MB/XO generation.

So this seems like it was a real fancy bike BITD.

ALUMINUM lugged frame and almost All Aluminum parts. Many parts have the bridgestone name on em. Alloy cranks with the BS badge, Alloy fenders with at least the front fender flap, says bridgestone, BS grips, cool chrome chainguard.

Any ideas on year? Im thinking early/mid 80s

This bike is very japanese, I wonder how many were imported.

And it is super light...28 lbs


----------



## ftwelder (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow, that bike is sharp!  No idea on date.


----------



## chitown (Jul 20, 2011)

*die-cast lugs*

Neat bike...crazy lugs! Looks like Silver King lugs.

Found this dating to 1979:

http://www.google.com/patents?id=NP...e bicycle aluminum&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## ericbaker (Jul 20, 2011)

another neat thing i found out... it has a quill seatpost, with a wedge expander like a stem. I guess they figured the aluminum lugs couldnt handle the stresses of a pinch bolt.


----------



## chitown (Jul 20, 2011)

ericbaker said:


> it has a quill seatpost, with a wedge expander like a stem.




...also a Silver King design feature.


----------

